
Show HN: Simple UX for designing gaming rigs - rob_lh
http://amdahlcube.com/
======
rob_lh
This is a project I've been grinding on since my time with Intel. It's in an
admittedly weird space - productivity software for a leisure activity - but I
got so frustrated with how hard it was to give a personalized recommendation
for what a gamer should buy. I welcome HN's feedback on what they think of
this tool.

We have a really fine-grained view in their for CPU selection that we just
launched too (when building a rig, hit the FPS tables while selecting a CPU).
I'm curious for feedback on that and if it makes sense for understanding how
CPUs perform relative to one another. If people like it, we'll likely do the
same for GPUs.

